# White Light Build



## GRS (Jul 23, 2022)

This might be my new favorite overdrive. Fun build. Sounds sick. Great medium gain overdrive sounds. Has a good range for a bit more too. The compression sounds great. Gives me all the funk, sweet, nasty and gushy stuff I need.


----------



## Cvoxdog (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm a huge fan of the white light too. I have a lot of good overdrives but that one stands out.


----------



## giovanni (Jul 23, 2022)

Gut shot? For future reference, this probably belongs to the build reports forum.


----------



## GRS (Jul 23, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Gut shot? For future reference, this probably belongs to the build reports forum.


What do you mean by gut shot?


----------



## jimilee (Jul 23, 2022)

GRS said:


> What do you mean by gut shot?


The innards of said pedal.


----------



## GRS (Jul 23, 2022)

Omg. Of course. Yea I will dude just having issues with file size. Can’t seem to figure out how some work and others don’t


----------



## GRS (Jul 23, 2022)

Cvoxdog said:


> I'm a huge fan of the white light too. I have a lot of good overdrives but that one stands out.


I felt the same! The weight pot is so great


----------



## GRS (Jul 23, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Gut shot? For future reference, this probably belongs to the build reports forum.


----------



## GRS (Jul 23, 2022)

Blurry but you get the idea haha


----------

